# Greenhouse & Winter Gardening



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Tractor Supply has this greenhouse at my local store on clearance for $40. (normally 129.99)

GroundWork® Walk-In Greenhouse, 78-3/4 in. L x 118 in. H x 84 in. W - Tractor Supply Co.

Since I'm taking next month off work I was thinking about trying some winter gardening. I'm not sure if it's too late or if this green house is even worth $40 so thought I'd throw it out here and get some opinions and advice.

Thanks all.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would think that in your neck of the woods this would be a great way to see if you like greenhouse gardening. Up here it is single digits right now. So I would need a heat source to go with a greenhouse. I have a cousin that built one of these on the side of his house (lumber and plastic sheets) Opened two windows for heat from the house when necessary. 

Question: is it warm enough in South Carolina for two growing seasons? My fore mentioned cousin now lives on the outer banks and gets two, A green house is a terrific way to start plants and get an early start on the planting season.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm guessing it's probably not warm enough here for 2 growing seasons. I'm going to have to do a little research.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Most around here that winter garden set up one of these which is also called a hoop house. You have to do the pipe in the summer when the pipe is warm & more flexible.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Hawk I really don't have the helper, skills, know how or tools to build anything like that myself. That's why I was hoping the kit might be worth the $40. That sure is a nice looking one though.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

A trick they do with their greenhouses around here is paint plastic containers black, fill with water, & put in the greenhouses. The water absorbs heat during the day & omits it at night. Seems only when its suppose to get below 35 do people around here run an extension cord & run a radiant heater on low. Though some use grow lights instead which produce a lot of heat.

Those around here seem to have their greenhouses mostly for fresh tomatoes & bell peppers year round.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I do happen to have 2 black 55 gallon barrels being used for nothing right now...


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Convenient way to store some emergency water also.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I would look at a small, unheated greenhouse more as a season extender than as something you could garden in all winter.

There are some cold weather crops, like collards, cabbage, spinach, and kale that would probably be worth trying. A lot depends on the greenhouse's site. If you could put it against a south facing wall, it would be sheltered and take advantage of the thermal mass of the wall, stay warmer, and probably produce more.

You get what you pay for. Don't expect much for $40.

Keep in mind that a greenhouse is more work than growing outside. Obviously, everything will have to be watered by hand. If you are trying to grow stuff that is pollinated by insects and all the insects have gone to Miami for the winter, you might have to pollinate by hand. (Leafy stuff like the ones listed above don't need pollination)

A small greenhouse like that seems ideal for starting plants for next season. It will give you at least a few weeks head start.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> I would look at a small, unheated greenhouse more as a season extender than as something you could garden in all winter.
> 
> There are some cold weather crops, like collards, cabbage, spinach, and kale that would probably be worth trying. A lot depends on the greenhouse's site. If you could put it against a south facing wall, it would be sheltered and take advantage of the thermal mass of the wall, stay warmer, and probably produce more.
> 
> ...


Thanks, good advice. Maybe I should buy it at the clearance price and just plan on it giving me a head start for next springs growing season.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Years ago they would dig a pit on a sunny south facing hillside. Hay and a hot manure like pig or chicken would be added then a layer of topsoil. Cold weather crops planted and the setup covered with a double set of window panes. The rotting hay would provide heat all day and the sun when it was out. At night or on really cold days the setup would be covered with hay.

This is 1850s technology.

https://www.google.com/search?q=man...ationgreen.com%2Fpit-greenhouses.html;720;540


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

MT that is cool!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

For $50 or $100 it is certainly a worthwhile experiment. Is SC far enough south that you get enough hours of daylight during the winter for stuff to grow? We tried to grow a tomato in the house last winter. It grew fine. But it did not blossom at all until we put it outdoors in the summer. Even a grow light was not enough to overcome the lack of sunlight.

But what the hell? It is not a lot of money. Give it a shot and see what happens. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Inor said:


> For $50 or $100 it is certainly a worthwhile experiment. Is SC far enough south that you get enough hours of daylight during the winter for stuff to grow? We tried to grow a tomato in the house last winter. It grew fine. But it did not blossom at all until we put it outdoors in the summer. Even a grow light was not enough to overcome the lack of sunlight.
> 
> But what the hell? It is not a lot of money. Give it a shot and see what happens. Let us know how it turns out.


Yea, I've already decided I'm making the trip into town today to get it. For $40 I can't resist. I think we get enough sunlight I can make something happen and if not it's still a good investment to get a jump start on an extended growing season next year.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I am devastated. Went to TS to get my greenhouse and the lady said they marked them down to $7 (!!!) and some guy came in and bought them all. I don't blame him, I would have too! So now no greenhouse for me. Kicking myself for not snapping it up when I saw it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I am devastated. Went to TS to get my greenhouse and the lady said they marked them down to $7 (!!!) and some guy came in and bought them all. I don't blame him, I would have too! So now no greenhouse for me. Kicking myself for not snapping it up when I saw it.


Try cold frames for extending your growing season.
How to Build a Cold Frame for Your Garden - For Dummies


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

That's another good idea. Thanks for the link, I like it.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow. sad you missed out. I would have bought a couple of them if you was you. 
The cold frames in the last postings are something I use year round. but also have a 12 x 60 green house. I grow all year round. 
seems to me the winter I spent up over there in Monks Corner did not have terribly severe weather, so you could definitely grow all year, and definitely in a cold frame or green house. Growing a winter crop can sometimes mean planting while it is still warm enough to germinate but there are some things like the cabbage family that will still germinate and grow at 50*. Corn salad is a salad type green that actually grows the best in the winter. it like the cold weather. very nutritious also.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

When I lived in Pa, I grew in raised beds. My standard beds were 4' wide and 10' long, and I just added a few inches of compost each year. The soil just kept getting better and better, and I never tilled or turned it. I used the "Square Foot" method and got great results.

In early spring, I would "solerize" the beds. I would water them good, then cover them with clear plastic. The plastic would warm the soil and all the weed seeds would sprout. Since they didn't get any more water because of the plastic, they would quickly wilt and die. This not only warmed the soil earlier, it meant few weeds for the season!

Raised beds can easily be covered with hoops and plastic to make hoop houses. These are like mini greenhouses, except they aren't big enough to get into. These are great season extenders too. Here's a pic from Google (no this isn't me)









That one is a little fancier than the ones I used, but you get the idea. It's made of inexpensive PVC pipe and would be covered with clear plastic sheeting. Cheap and easy.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Let me know how this works out. My back yard is all pool and deck but I have a small area behind the garage. This may be exactly what I was looking for so I can start working on my gardening skills. Note: I buy a plant at the store and it dies before I get it home. LOL


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm still kicking myself over losing out on $7 and $40 greenhouses. The winter gardening more than likely won't happen this year now. I think what I'll probably do is take a few days to research all these suggestions and get something ready to go to start the seedlings in the early spring.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Let me know how this works out. My back yard is all pool and deck but I have a small area behind the garage. This may be exactly what I was looking for so I can start working on my gardening skills. Note: I buy a plant at the store and it dies before I get it home. LOL


I am the same way with flowers. I can keep green houseplants alive but if it has a flower on it, forget it, I'll kill it. I was really nervous planting my first garden but it did surprising well. Much better than any flower beds I've ever tried. Thankfully!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Issues encountered in growing a garden is why I question people that say when the SHTF they'll just grow a garden. For those that have gardened, we know its more then just putting seeds in the ground.

Kahlan, a tiny greenhouse to get seeds started early is really effective. You can wait till the soil/ground has warmed up in the spring before transplanting. My neighbor lady has such. Its maybe 8X10 & 8ft at the center. She takes it down every spring & puts it back up mid winter.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

BTW, if you can find horse manure, its some of the best stuff for a garden.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Alittle off topic, but the reason I container grow in 5gal buckets is I can move them around in the yard that the plants get the appropriate amount of sun. I mostly just grow tomatoes & bell peppers.


----------

